# 68 gto dash board



## Wiggy (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a 68 gto and was wondering if a 69 dashboard would fit on a 68?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'68 Pontiac A body dash pads are divided into non AC and AC styles, and both are totally different than that of a '69 Pontiac A body, so to answer your question, no, not without extensive modification of the '68 metal dash structure and swapping in the later steering column support structure.


----------

